# Chrysler reliability issues scaring you?



## ktreg (Feb 27, 2005)

As I posted in another thread, I recently got out of a 2008 Chrysler T&C Limited for a 2009 VW Routan SEL Premium due to a good deal falling in my lap (and my love of VWs or rebadged ones...). Other than a side door reprogram and premature brake wear (well documented), the Chrysler was great for me. But, after reading the Chrysler's longterm review in the November 2009 issue of Motor Trend and this forum: http://townhall-talk.edmunds.c...5d94e it kind of sent a chill down my spine with respect to all the problems people have been having w/ at least the 2008 Chrysler T&C.
Our minivans were mostly built in late 2008, a year later than the Chryslers and hopefully incorporated plenty of updates/fixes? But, my question is: have you 2009 Routan owners had a lot of reliability/issues with your minivans, especially in light of what it really is -- a Chrysler? I guess the real question is if the 2009 T&C's (and thus the 2009 Routans) are much better than the 2008's -- kind of like the VW Touareg when it first came out...
I guess, it doesn't make a difference in the end, I'm committed to the Routan, but thanks for reading http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by ktreg at 9:15 PM 10-6-2009_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Chrysler reliability issues scaring you? (ktreg)*

im a little bummed on the body panel fitment and some misaligned lights and doors.
under the hood looks fine, and the interior is OK 
the Transmission banging into gear worries me the most, also the whine at 35MPH also makes me a little concerned


----------



## ben55124 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Chrysler reliability issues scaring you? (ktreg)*

You could have done worse buying a real VW...
http://www.jdpower.com/autos/r...brand/
...Neither Chrysler or VW are known for dependability. That's why they discount more than Honda and Toyota.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

*Re: Chrysler reliability issues scaring you? (ben55124)*

I don't know about that. We must have bought the right VWs: 2000 Jetta TDI sedan (tranny issue, fixed under warranty); 2001 New Beetle TDI - NO ISSUES; 2002 Jetta TDI wgn - NO ISSUES; 2003 New Beetle TDI - coolant leaking @ 6 yrs, 50K... very acceptable; 2003 Passat sedan - NO ISSUES, 2003 Eurovan - NO ISSUES (just normal wear and tear: tires, brakes, shocks); 2004 Passat wgn - NO ISSUES; 2007 GTI - NO ISSUES. 2008 R32 - NO ISSUES. (well, issues due to how it was transported between dealerships, not VWs fault)
Two of the new Routans we test drove had more issues and these were brand new!!


_Modified by luckeydoug1 at 6:40 PM 10-9-2009_


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: Chrysler reliability issues scaring you? (luckeydoug1)*

I had a transmission go out within the first 2700 miles.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4589271


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Chrysler reliability issues scaring you? (ktreg)*

I track reliability of the Chrysler vans. Even the 2008s have improved once the initial problems were taken care of. Though they're still "worse than average." Many of the problems involved interior and exterior trim, and should become apparent early on.
Chrysler Town & Country reliability comparisons
We'll have a partial result for the 2009s next month. They are looking better than the 2008s, probably because Chrysler sorted out those trim issues.



_Modified by mkaresh at 11:37 AM 10-13-2009_


----------



## tipoytm (Nov 16, 2009)

hi all, just bought a new Routan SEL 4.0 yesterday due to an irresistable deal, and a decent trade offer for our 3yr old SUV. I actually RESEARCHED everything about the routan, including reading a lot of info on this forum. We test drove the Odyssey, and it just can't compare to this minivan when it comes to styling, interior quality (special mention to the napa leather), power, handling, & PRICE. Wife and I thought about it hard, cuz we know it's a little risky given some of the questionable reliability issues that have mentioned here several times. 
We've only bought Mitsubishis, Hondas, Toyotas, BMWs before... and have no experience with VW or Chrysler at all. Still, we took the plunge, and will just rely on the good service/warranty reputation of VW. I'm just crossing my fingers that we will have trouble-free ownership. 
We bought the Routan from a dealership 200 miles away (they had the best price & trade-in offer for us). While driving it back home, I experienced non of the tranny issues (clunking, hesitation, etc.) at all, we passed by a moutain-side with lots of elevation, and never had a hickup. The only thing I can note of is a minor whining sound from 20-40mph... but didn't think much of it. Our 06 SUV also made a similar, but lower noise. Overall, a solid ride and we couldn't be happier with the purchase.


_Modified by tipoytm at 9:27 AM 11-16-2009_


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (tipoytm)*

I read this columnly faithfully for 2 months before purchasing my SEL, and was convinced there'd be there'd be lots of issues after I take delivery. I bugged the salesman with my search for faults that were reported on this forum. However, I have found nothing wrong yet. Everything works as expected -- and we love the van (much quieter, faster, and more luxurious than our 2004 CR-V).
I think when you read these columns you're listening to the one percent of owners who DO experience some unexpected -- the rest of us have no incentive to write on a board like this.


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (troop94)*

With just about any car these days your odds of having zero repairs in the first year are surprisingly good. This comes through in our survey results at TrueDelta. 
When we update results later this month, we'll be adding a new stat for percent of cars with no problems in the past year. With the models at the low end it's still about 50-50.


----------



## NJBugman (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (mkaresh)*

In refrence to redzone98 take the van to the dealer I belive there is a flash update to the PCM for shift improvements so it doesn't bang into gear that hard. I'm a chrysler tech and have been doing them alot in the past few months







Also to everyone the 08 T&C had a $hit tons of wirring issues but for my 09 they have overcome many of the bugs.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (NJBugman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NJBugman* »_In refrence to redzone98 take the van to the dealer I belive there is a flash update to the PCM for shift improvements so it doesn't bang into gear that hard. I'm a chrysler tech and have been doing them alot in the past few months







Also to everyone the 08 T&C had a $hit tons of wirring issues but for my 09 they have overcome many of the bugs.


ahh ! I figured it was a odd software issue! i will be sure to bring that up on my 1year 12K mile service


----------



## tipoytm (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: (NJBugman)*

^ What if I don't have this banging issue yet... can I still request for the flash update?


----------



## NJBugman (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (tipoytm)*

Yea I would tell your service advisor to have the Tech to ck for any software updates and then have them do it it should fall under warranty at least that's the way Chrysler does it. Chrysler always states to have all software running at the latest level. You got to Love the software engineers


----------

